# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΟΥΡΝΟ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ

## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ.

Καλησπέρα.
Θα ήθελα την συμβουλή - γνώμη σας για το παρακάτω πρόβλημα σε φούρνο κουζίνας.
Μόλις αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται ο φούρνος (δηλ. μετά από 4-5 λεπτά  λειτουργίας περίπου) εμφανίζεται λευκός καπνός με οσμή σαν καμμένου  πλαστικού (οχι λαδιού) στον θάλαμο του φούρνου.
Δοκίμασα με την κάθε αντίσταση χωριστά (πάνω,κάτω) και το πρόβλημα παραμένει το ίδιο.
Άνοιξα το πίσω  κάλυμμα για οπτικό έλεγχο του χώρου - καλωδίων κλπ. Τα  καλώδια δεν δείχνουν κάποιο ίχνος φθοράς, φαίνονται πολύ καλά. Η μόνωση  όμως του θαλάμου δείχνει να τρίβεται εύκολα (σαν πολυμερισμένη) και έχει δύο μικρά σημεία σαν καμμένα.
Επίσης εσωτερικά του φούρνου η οροφή του έχει σχετικά σκουριάσει και τρίβεται το εμαγέ.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά έχουν σχέση με το πρόβλημα.
Η κουζίνα είναι Siemens με κεραμικές εστίες, μοντέλο HS4102, FD 7208,τύπος 7690. Οί εστίες δουλεύουνε πολύ καλά.
Ενημερωτικά, ο χώρος δεν διαθέτει ρελέ διαφυγής στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα (παλιά εγκατάσταση).
Ξέχασα και το τελευταίο, ο φούρνος της κουζίνας είχε να χρησιμοποιηθεί περίπου 5 χρόνια (πριν αποθηκευτεί λειτουργούσε πολύ καλά). 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως εν αγνοία σου κάποιος είχε καθαρίσει τον φούρνο με λάθος ή ακατάλληλο καθαριστικό . Άστο να δουλέψει παραπάνω υπό την επίβλεψη σου μήπως σταματήσει σταδιακά ο καπνός ή ξανακαθάρισε τον θάλαμο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

και χθες να βαλεις ρελε διαφυγης.

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ.

Ένας ελαφρύς  καθαρισμός του φούρνου έγινε. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε διάλυμα νερού με λίγο απορρυπαντικό πιάτων.
Θα τον αφήσω να δουλέψει και βλέπουμε..
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ.

Το πινακάκι της κουζίνας με όλες τις γραμμές της είναι καινούργια, το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο είναι αρκετά παλιό.
Το μόνο σίγουρο ότι πρέπει να μπεί το ρελέ, αλλά ... μόλις ελεγχθεί -"αΌτοιμαστεί" όλο το δίκτυο, (είναι μεγάλο, δεν είναι σπίτι).
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την επισήμανση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

τον καπνό τον βλέπεις οπτικά μέσα στον θάλαμο εσωτερικά (όντως βγαίνει από την επιφάνεια εσωτερικά?)  ή βγαίνει από αλλού?

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ.

> τον καπνό τον βλέπεις οπτικά μέσα στον θάλαμο εσωτερικά (όντως βγαίνει από την επιφάνεια εσωτερικά?)  ή βγαίνει από αλλού?


Ο καπνός βγαίνει εσωτερικά στον θάλαμο και από εκεί με τον καπναγωγό της πόρτας έξω, πουθενά αλλού.
Σήμερα τον έβαλα να δουλέψει για πάνω από μισή ώρα στους 200 βαθμούς  με αντίσταση πάνω κάτω. Τοπίο "ομίχλη" μέσα στον φούρνο με μυρωδιά  καμμένου χημικού (πλαστικό, βακελίτης, κάτι τέτοιο). (Εννοείται  πυροσβεστήρας κοντά...)           Η αίσθηση είναι ότι καίγεται μέρος της  μόνωσης του φούρνου.
Στην συνέχεια τον έκλεισα και τον άφησα να κρυώσει. Ξανάβαλα σε  λειτουργία πάνω αντίσταση για 10-15 λεπτά 200 βαθμούς. Όλα καλά. Αφήνω  να κρυώσει, επαναλαμβάνω με την κάτω αντίσταση. Δεν έβγαλε καπνό, είχε  όμως λίγο την παραπάνω μυρουδιά. Βάζω αντίσταση πάνω -κάτω με αέρα.  Καπνό δεν έβγαλε, αυξήθηκε  η μυρουδιά, όχι όμως το προηγούμενο  αποπνικτικό.
Ξανάνοιξα από το πίσω καπάκι να δω αν άλλαξε κάτι. Η εικόνα είναι η  ίδια: μιά λεπτή μόνωση γύρω από τον φούρνο, η οποία μόλις την ακουμπάς  τρίβεται. Είναι πολύ πιθανό στην κάτω αντίσταση να' χει εισχωρήσει  κομματάκι της και να καίγεται.
Επίσης, όλο το επάνω εσωτερικό μέρος του θαλάμου του φούρνου (η οροφή  του) έχει οξειδωθεί. Αγγίζεις με το χέρι και πέφτουνε ρινίσματα εμαγιέ  κλπ . Παίρνει από διόρθωση αυτό (η οξείδωση) ή ανταλλακτικά και ... ανακύκλωση; 
Πέτρο σ`ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η αίσθηση είναι ότι καίγεται μέρος της μόνωσης του φούρνου.


 Οι μονώσεις δεν μπαίνουν εκεί για να καίγονται , αλίμονο. 
Εκτός αν αυτές οι οξειδώσεις που λες του εμαγιέ υποθέτω είναι πολύ προχωρημένες μέχρι του σημείου να έχουν ανοίξει τρύπες στον θάλαμο και επικοινωνούν με την από έξω πλευρά με την μόνωση η οποία μπορεί να έχει ποτίσει με κάποια λίπη (δεν μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε αυτό χωρίς εικόνες ) .  



> Ξανάνοιξα από το πίσω καπάκι να δω αν άλλαξε κάτι. Η εικόνα είναι η ίδια: μιά λεπτή μόνωση γύρω από τον φούρνο, η οποία μόλις την ακουμπάς τρίβεται. Είναι πολύ πιθανό στην κάτω αντίσταση να' χει εισχωρήσει κομματάκι της και να καίγεται.


Στην κάτω αντίσταση δεν μπορεί να εισχωρήσει μόνωση γιατί μετά το τοίχωμα εμαγιέ είναι πρώτα σε επαφή η αντίσταση και πολύ μετά (από την κάτω αντίσταση ) ακολουθεί μόνωση (δεν είναι η μόνωση πριν την κάτω αντίσταση ) . 



> Επίσης, όλο το επάνω εσωτερικό μέρος του θαλάμου του φούρνου (η οροφή του) έχει οξειδωθεί. Αγγίζεις με το χέρι και πέφτουνε ρινίσματα εμαγιέ κλπ . Παίρνει από διόρθωση αυτό (η οξείδωση) ή ανταλλακτικά και ... ανακύκλωση;


 Αλλαγή θαλάμου του φούρνου αν υπάρχει , αλλά και δεν συμφέρει στο κόστος , υπάρχουν ψευδοπάτοι που μπαλώνουν κάπως την κατάσταση (πάνω / κάτω) αλλά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1920&bih=950



> με μυρωδιά καμμένου χημικού (πλαστικό, βακελίτης, κάτι τέτοιο).


Αν και επιβεβαίωσες ότι ο καπνός προέρχεται μόνο από το εσωτερικό του θαλάμου , (και είναι περίεργο να αναφέρεις τέτοιου είδους μυρωδιές ) μπορεί να έχει κάποιον διακόπτη (π.χ. επιλογής του φούρνου ) αρπαγμένο / μαυρισμένο και να έχει όντως πρόβλημα εκεί . Δεν αρκεί που είδες μόνο την περιοχή με τις μονώσεις .

----------

